# outlandermax 400 ho xt?



## steelheader12345 (Oct 5, 2006)

I am looking at purchasing an Outlandermax 400 HO XT and was wondering if anyone out thier has one and would like to share some of their likes and dislikes of this machine. Ineed some input about them, overall compared to the others how does this one compare, (i heard their the best you can buy?)
Thanks Kevin


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

Got It And Love It. I Bought The Tw0-up....no Dislikes Yet, Coming Off Of An 03 Yamaha Kodiak 450. Sent You A Pm Too....


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

Likes:
Can Bring Wife/daughter Now When I Ride.
Even Though It Is Only A 400..lots Of Power. 
Awesome Ride, Comfy..
Visco-lock Front Diff Comes In Handy.
Like I Said, I Had A Kodiak, And Would Own Another In Minute, But The Outy Blows It Away In All Area's....
Dislikes:
None Really..
Front Strut Already Blew, Got Replaced Under Warranty...


----------



## Fish Stalker (May 15, 2005)

I am also thinking about the new Outlander's. I am not a small guy but my fiancee is small. I was wondering if the 400 (2-Up) would have enough power for trail riding with decent sized hills or should I go with a 650 or 800. I really do like them. We were at the Novi snowmobile show & were able to sit on a Arcticat, Polaris & Outlander. The Outlander appeared to have the best standard equiptment & was by far the most comfortable for the 2 of us. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

I have an 04 - 05 Outlander 2up, not one dislike.


----------



## yooper_djk (Nov 8, 2006)

I am also starting to look for a 2up atv for ice fishing and some trail riding. The Honda dealer told me that it is not legal in Michigan to ride an atv with a passenger. Do you happen to know if this is true?


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

It's is not legal, if the atv is not built for it. that is their counter sales pitch for the outlander 2up..


----------



## majestic flight (Jun 26, 2005)

Just bought a 2-up 400 can-am love it plenty of power my son likes the big back seat


----------



## yooper_djk (Nov 8, 2006)

Went out today and looked at the Outlander 400 Max and Polaris X2 500. If any of you looked at polaris when you got the outlanders, I would like to hear your opinions.


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

congrats majestic flight....
hey two uppers....or all for that matter...

maybe someday a few of us here can hook up for a ride...i ride yearlong....
snowdepth permitting...around up to a foot is still doable....

anyone???
tim


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

yooper_djk said:


> I am also starting to look for a 2up atv for ice fishing and some trail riding. The Honda dealer told me that it is not legal in Michigan to ride an atv with a passenger. Do you happen to know if this is true?


As long as the ATV is built for 2 people ala Outlander Max, riding two is perfectly legal. That Honda salesman was just lying to you to get a sale, or he's just clueless...probably a 50/50 chance either way!

Those Outlanders are all the most powerful quads in their class. I have a 650 Brute Force and it's as fast as I'd ever want...scary fast for a 600 pound machine! The Outlander 650 is faster still, and the Outlander 500 is not that far behind my 650 to be honest. That 800 is a complete animal. I don't think you'll be unhappy with the power of any of them, but if thats a concern, I'd go with the 500. For trail riding though, they'll all satisfy unless your a speed freak.


----------

